# HELP Plow problems, storm coming!!



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys new to the forum. I have a fisher minute mount 1, that was setup by the guy I bought my truck from. It will go up and down, but will only go one direction side to side, unless I switch the hoses around. Help!! Thanks Its about to snow


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have only had that happen once it was the cross over releif valve. I would not advise fixing it the way I did, but I put the truck in low 4, and nudged the corner against a concrete curb till it pushed back, it never did it again. Like I said not advising to do that but that was what I did.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As long as it goes up and down you'll be able to plow,will take longer .Nothing worst then trying to fix something and you run out of time or can't find a part.


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

thank you for the quick replies!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Did u fix it?


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

No I'm just going to have to deal with it


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Unless someone has another quick fix


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Buy a boss....


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

snow is on the ground now but I had time to get a quick little video before I had to go out.


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

RLM;1460887 said:


> I have only had that happen once it was the cross over releif valve. I would not advise fixing it the way I did, but I put the truck in low 4, and nudged the corner against a concrete curb till it pushed back, it never did it again. Like I said not advising to do that but that was what I did.


I tried doing this today, and nothing happened. I had my truck at 2500 rpm and pushing like 20 pounds of boost and the plow didnt move. and still has the problem. Someone said I had to buy a new motor? Is that true?


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Buy a new motor???? If it still goes up and down then the motor is ok.You have to remember its 2 parts the motor and pump. You have a fluid flow problem. Now it could be many problems but lets keep it simple. If you switch the hoses does it go the other way? If it does you have a flow problem with one of the solenoids that let the flow of oil to the other cylinder. The vid was a great way to show us the problem. Do you have a meter to check voltage? Part 21 controls left and right does it get voltage ?


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow thats better than posting pics for troubleshooting. What is the outside temp? flush that thing with some clean trans fluid. One froze water drop can block the flow of oil. Got a heat gun or tourch? add some heat and see if the thing works? If you have it torn apart pull out the 21 part and check it out. Iam not a western guy but basics are basics here is the manual.
http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdf/21936_120198.pdf


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ts like 40 degrees today so I dont think so but I will add heat!


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

heat didn't do anything. 21 looks normal?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Drain the reservoir and hoses that connect to the rams, reattach hoses and refill reservoir, up down once, left right once then top off fluid. Let us know if that helps.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Did you flush?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Reservoir drain plug is under the motor, an allen keyed plug.


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Im going to flush it today and I will get back to you.


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

the flush did not do anything. but i think that I found the problem and that would be that someone used an electrical controller and modified it to be a cable controller. all in all i think i am going to sell my setup and buy a newer setup. thank you for all your help!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think we all know who will buy it from you.


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

and who would that be?


----------



## olympic1 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Connection*

Probably either your joy stick is not wired right or you have a loose or broken wire connection. Any plow dealer or serviceman will be able to tell you in a minute.


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Went out to move my truck this morning and the thing worked fine! I have no idea?? Maybe the new fluids?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Powerstrokekid1;1465136 said:


> Went out to move my truck this morning and the thing worked fine! I have no idea?? Maybe the new fluids?


That's because its not snowing now!


----------



## Powerstrokekid1 (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ Pretty much lol Thanks for all the help fellas!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

new fluid no water wow so simple glad its working now you dont have to sell 
Grand dont hex him with you know who LMAO.........
:


----------

